# What a Woman Says, and a Man Hears..



## driht (Oct 17, 2008)

What a woman says:
"This place is a mess!
C'mon, you and I need to clean,
Your stuff is lying on the floor
and you'll have no clothes to wear
if we don't do laundry right now!"

What a man hears:
"blah, blah, blah, blah, C'MON
blah, blah, blah, blah, YOU AND I
blah, blah, blah, blah, ON THE FLOOR
blah, blah, blah, blah, NO CLOTHES
blah, blah, blah, blah, RIGHT NOW"


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Even my wife laughed at that one.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Pretty much sums it up....so what's so funny?.....:lol:


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

That was a great one!! I needed a laugh. Thanks!


----------

